
The Black Smurfs - curtis
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Black_Smurfs
======
curtis
I found this part interesting:

> _Followers of zombie fiction have remarked the similarities between the plot
> of The Black Smurfs and that of George A. Romero 's 1968 film Night of the
> Living Dead, which introduced a new archetype of zombies that would be later
> used in other fiction works: Plagues of zombies that infect the living
> people, turning them violent, irrational and uncontrolled, as the black
> Smurfs._

I never expected "Smurfs" and "George A. Romero" to show up in the same
sentence.

